# Funding for Canadian Archery Teams



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

We had a great discussion going a while ago in the thread "Canadian National Team World Cup in China
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showt...=1063938701&highlight=shanghai#post1063938701

The thread ended with a promise of


> I`ll come up with some assistance and you can thank me later when I hand the cheque to the shooters for travel...


It's been almost 3 months. I'm hoping to hear of any progress.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

me to


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

stsah you said it couldn`t be done so I`ll let you know some time ...thanks for your concern just wondering how much you have raised for the cause...????


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> stsah you said it couldn`t be done so I`ll let you know some time ...thanks for your concern just wondering how much you have raised for the cause...????


You never said it couldn't be done Ted. You said that if everyone listened to the next guy nothing would get done.
And what would be the point of raising the money if there is no place for it to go to at this time? You said it yourself that it would be a central source dividing the funds evenly.
I was really hoping you would prove us wrong this time Ted, looks like once again it was all talk and no walk for now unfortunately.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> stsah you said it couldn`t be done so I`ll let you know some time ...thanks for your concern just wondering how much you have raised for the cause...????


Don't read anything into my question that isn't there. I was just asking for a progress report after a quarter of a year. I wasn't expecting a big cheque or a financial report yet - I know that takes time. I was just interested in what initial work has been done.

Perhaps if someone can step up to the challenge and show a new path, others may be encouraged to follow.

x-hunta - it's way too early to go the "I told you so" route. This will need years to develop.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

xhunta I never said it couldn`t be done stash said that. not me I`m the guy saying it can be done but never put a time frame on it.. please read all threads completely and carefully.. and never said funds divided evenly.. as it is Presently I`m raising funds for a hospital...care to make a donation.. ????? enough said....


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> xhunta I never said it couldn`t be done stash said that. not me I`m the guy saying it can be done but never put a time frame on it.. please read all threads completely and carefully.. and never said funds divided evenly.. as it is Presently I`m raising funds for a hospital...care to make a donation.. ????? enough said....


Read the first line of my post again. And no I did not intend it as a told you so. I never said that you wouldn't do it and won't possibly still do it, I am hopeful that you actually are able to get this done. 
I don't really see why you need to pull the fundraising for a hospital card. Yes I understand that that in itself takes time and I don't think there are many people who aren't appreciative for that. We weren't asking if you had raised any money, we were just wondering how far you had gotten on even just setting up the program itself. 
By the way the way you sounded in the thread, IMO sounded like you were going to jump on it right away.
Best of luck.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

sorry guys if I sounded off a bit ... yes there are talks still happening and a very good positive discussion was had at the provincials this weekend in Madawaska into changes and big happenings. I hope.. I have a 2 day tournament in 3 weeks and 3 buildings on the go right now.. and hope to devote more time and energies soon to this project..if anybody has some good constructive and positive ideas I`m all ears and am willing to listen and LEARN ..post them or send them to me and also if anybody would like to help or be on a board of directors let me know also...


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Thanks for the response. Please keep us posted.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

I might start a poll with a few simple questions which might start a true direction of this project..again its sad we only have about 130 true at canadian members as some one started a thread and responses where low...


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

OK, so we're at the 6 month stage. Haven't heard a peep - hoping to hear that there's been some initial progress made. 

Ted - from your post #94 in the "China" thread: _I would spearhead a fund for a team ... I know sounds off the wall but could be done and we could also get corporate sponsorship as well ...means knocking on doors and people calling in favours... *we could start this year and probably send our first team out next year*...with some or all assistance... I`ll lead it and if you want to know my background in promotions just ask .. any body feel motivated now???? _


----------



## rockin_johny (Oct 9, 2004)

Hey Stash, dont know you from Adam, but gotta ask....What is your deal? Why are you re-hashing this topic now and stirring the pot. Have you done anything to raise funding? From reading the posts on this forum I take it you have a vested interest in the Ontario Archery scene. So, why are you acting like a ******? The only thing that you have accomplished is making my decision to not support the OAA and easy one. So take a seat, and chill out from the pot stirring. Oh, and I am not hiding behind a keyboard as I would be more than happy to say this to you in person.

Ted...keep on shooting brother. 

Out


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

Too funny, now asking for some sort of progress report on a proposal from another poster is grounds for burning an OAA membership card, what are we now back in grade 3?


----------



## rockin_johny (Oct 9, 2004)

Actually what you were doing was replying to sling mud and start ****.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Let me condense the original thread and this one for you:
"Why don't we fund more archers to shoot international events?"
"_We don't have the money_"
"Someone should raise the money"
"_Been tried by a lot of people many times before, can't be done_"
"Yes it can. I know how to do it. I'll start doing it"
"_OK, great. Good luck and let us know how it's going_"
3 months later..."_So how's it going_?"
"Been busy, haven't gotten around to it yet"
Another 3 months..."_Anything yet_?"

My "deal" is, people complained about something not being done. It was explained that it had been tried over and over again, and was virtually impossible to do with the resources available. Others basically dismissed the years of experience and advice not to waste their time, and said they would do that thing. I was just asking if they've gotten around to starting to do it after half a year.


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

Ted, many are aware that you enter every tournament you possibly can, have it be target, field, 3d, which is a huge support one its own. you host a great charity shoot, invest much time and funds into the groth of your archery facility. you are very pro active in a posotive way in all aspects of our sport. dont eaven go down this road with these two. just keep ding as you do, cheers 

fifi, whats really funny is thanks to the link stash provided, how it reads, it appears rockin johnny feels that you and stash are directly linked in some way to the oaa and wants noting to do with you(oaa) nice, way to go you two


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Ug... that there are posters here who don't know who either Stash or Fifi are is a testament to how far removed from actually "being involved" they are (and by "they" I mean the people who are calling Stash and Fifi out). Slag Stash and Fifi all you want, all I know is that I can guarantee that they've contributed more to archery in Ontario than 99.5% of anyone else on here (I'm a math teacher too, that's not hyperbole on the percentage estimate).


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

I will have to agree with Hoody on this one, I have been involved in tournament archery for around 25 years and as far back as I can remember Fiona,Sean and Stan have always been invoved in the "executive" side of things. I think people dont realize that they have seen most things done or attempted and are only offering words of advice of what can and may not work. I also applaud Ted for what he is trying to do and hope he can get something done.


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

facts...



1)it is stash own word that was interpreted as stirring the pot. 

2)it was fifi who insinuated someone is immature 

3)people may not be "far removed" but possibly new 

4)cant say for sure for i have not read every single thread, but NO one has ever questioned or challenged stash or fiffs contributions, or things they have done or tried for our sport 



hoody, if its me you are referring to as "they" and calling people out, i for sure use the words "how it reads" and "it appears". in case it was missed, what i am trying to say is by reading the past thread, and this one, the words of stash and fifi would appear super defensive, negative, and back handed, that being just my opinion of coarse, sorry but that is how it reads to me not having personal knowledge of you or your personalities. in this form you are perceived by the quality of your written chosen word by those who do not know you. I was attempting to communicate that your(stash and fifi) word have left the impression on one of you being the oaa and one not wanting to be a part of it(not good). yes it was a bit bit back handed but honestly you have not left a good feel with me either. which isnt fair, but it is what it is, we are all accountable for our words just as you are doing with classic, right.


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

@Wanemann, yep, you were definitely one of the "they". On some levels I suspect Stash IS stirring the pot, but I'm betting it's more of a "I told you so" reaction than anything else. Now, if you feel I'm unfairly judging you, you're likely right. It's just that, this is such an ongoing conversation in the archery world, people have less patience for "new" people to get up to speed than they maybe should.

Time and again Stash/Fifi and a very select few others ask/offer/suggest people step up, sometimes they say, "You bet, I'm going to!", and the grumblers (Stash/Fifi and others), say to themselves "Sure, I just bet you will", and in some cases those few people actually DO step up, but rarely for any length of time at all.

20ish years ago I was heavily into the archery scene in Ontario attending pretty much every event it was possible for me to attend. I shot tons for about 6-7 years I'd guess (from when I was 14-20), then, I went off to university and just didn't have the time to stay competitive (alternatively, I elected that it was no longer a priority for me). I came back to shooting a few years ago and guess what, the same handful of individuals were doing all the coordinating and administrative side of the archery world that were doing it "back in the day" with very few exceptions. I don't think I need to tell you who those admin people were.

BTW: Judge away on me all you care to. This is an internet forum where we can be who we want. Those people that actually know me in the real world can decide if my actions here align with my actions in the real world and whether they'd want to have coffee (well, in my case diet coke) or not.

One further edit: As to no one challenging the contributions - I'd say that's only partially true, people discount the fact that the experienced hands that say past is the best indicator of future.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I'm just going to repeat what I posted a while ago, with one word changed:


> Don't read anything into my question that isn't there. I was just asking for a progress report after a _half_ of a year.


Please don't fight amongst yourselves. I'm not stirring the pot, I'm not calling anyone out. At most, take it as a gentle reminder of things promised. If I mean to say "I told you so" I will say "I told you so".

Back again to ask for a followup in 3 months unless I hear of good things happening.


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

@hoody here is the thing.. at the end of day what does stirring the pot and an i told ya so do for archery??? the new people that are needed to grow our sport you who have been around the block and back have less patience than you should helps our sport how?? and the ones that do step up for the short time do.. so what?? do we know why is it possibly the company?? family? work?



further, how excellent to have been gifted the opportunity to have the time to do what they have done for so long, being fortunate(being involved with your passion) doesn't give you the right to act as a know it all, been there done that, negative i told ya so(just my perception), again how does that help OUR sport??? 



form my point of view, this i told ya so, just lost US a member, how is that helping OUR sport and the oaa to grow??? thought i understand the frustrations(really, i understand where you are coming form) of you been around and done way more than the rest of us, it pi$$es me off how you come across and present or represent archery as a class, organization or people. what i mean is, as you are probably aware and have done yourself with these thread you check out the person commenting, where they are form, archery they are into, ect


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

So, being fully aware that I'm taking the risk of irritating some readers again, it's now a full year since all these promises were made.

Any progress on this front yet? Anything at all?

_"Why don't we fund more archers to shoot international events?"
"We don't have the money"
"Someone should raise the money"
"Been tried by a lot of people many times before, can't be done"
"Yes it can. I know how to do it. I'll start doing it"
"OK, great. Good luck and let us know how it's going"
3 months later..."So how's it going?"
"Been busy, haven't gotten around to it yet"
Another 3 months..."Anything yet?"
"Who the hell are you to bring this subject up?"
Another 6 months..."So...?"_

I think I'm about to go the "I told you so" route. Prove me wrong.


----------



## mprus (Oct 11, 2009)

wanemann said:


> @hoody here is the thing.. at the end of day what does stirring the pot and an i told ya so do for archery??? the new people that are needed to grow our sport you who have been around the block and back have less patience than you should helps our sport how?? and the ones that do step up for the short time do.. so what?? do we know why is it possibly the company?? family? work?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to agree. I wouldn't know Stash nor FiFi nor Hoody from a hole in the wall. The perception that archers relatively new to the sport (like myself) get from reading threads like this is that you guys spend most of your time bickering rather than working towards a common goal.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Took me 20 years of trying to "work towards a common goal" before I realized that archers don't HAVE a common goal. Take any 10 archers, and you'll get 10 different opinions. It's been my experience that archers will bicker about virtually anything and everything. Even something as simple as allowing people who want to, to use rangefinders for 3D. 

All I've been trying to do in my posts on this topic is use my experience to help the newer people not waste their time on things that just won't work. So far I haven't seen any evidence that my advice has been wrong. Opinions, yes. Evidence, no.

"Archers Helping Archers". Take it or leave it.


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh stash... 

Ted is not new (as he is fond of reminding folks), Martin very much is, and trying to pin someone down on raising money for anything is like squeezing water in your hand... 

If you are going to say I told you so go for it... If not, let it die until he brings it back up himself.


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

Which screen names are Ted the Oldie and Martin the Newbie? Impossible to tell from the posts in this thread.


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

Stash said:


> So, being fully aware that I'm taking the risk of irritating some readers again, it's now a full year since all these promises were made.
> 
> Any progress on this front yet? Anything at all?
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with bringing it to the for front. I applaud you for doing it. Would be nice if it could happen. CHEERS!


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Now Stash try not to have too much fun with this serious topic :shade:

What's the saying..................... "smart individuals learn from their mistakes, wise individuals learn from the mistakes of others"? During my time in this sport I've met very few wise individuals. How refreshing would it be to have the experiences of the past taken into account when looking forward?

Cheers

Dennis


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

...


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Bow bandit said:


> ...



I see this reply alot.
Just trying to get your post count up??
Just saying:darkbeer:


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Blake likes to get the last word in...even when he doesn't have anything to say.


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

Stash said:


> Blake likes to get the last word in...even when he doesn't have anything to say.


He's hardly alone in that Stash... welcome to the internets everyone.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

When does he NOT have something to say??


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

ok guys now its your turn..to work and react ..if you don`t have a positive say nothing... I asked for help and input received none..
stash and fifi hoped you`d get on board but no pm`s from you guys who have the contacts and the know from previous years..

here is my proposal

We can raffle something off and I have contacts from Yamaha..Suzuki and bombardier like a 4x4 atv I think winner can pick up unit close to their local .... with a near by shop...

we will give 10 % of ticket sales to the selling clubs that participate based on each book they order and pay for .. if they order 10 books they must send monies and balance of unsold tickets back or are billed full amount 10 books they are responsible for..

monies will go through me as no one else has stepped up.. this will be a registered non profit after expenses venture..I will not take a admin fee or salary.. but will not pay out of pocket for anything.

we will need some assistance for sure maybe to do mailings etc to see if clubs interested.. if not I`m not burning my contacts in advance...I can use them to my advantage for other events..so clubs have to step up..

we will print a certain number of tickets which will cover cost of unit and still be able to give monies to the cause ..to be determined at a later date when clubs respond or show interest.

again a few posted that the clubs should be involved or have my energies go to the club level so I am ..

this will be a money maker for the clubs to help them and also to help the shooters on the 3-d team...

this could be as big as the ofah draws with some energies from the clubs....or members who want to sell books maybe.

So now is the time for you guys to make it happen .. am waiting for responses 
and help or volunteers..before I proceed further on this ..

my contact info is as follows 

TED LADELPHA
14 HILLVIEW RD 
OTTAWA ONT
K2H-5G5

613-297-5306


SO WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK ..GOOD OR CONSTRUCTIVE IDEAS WELCOME.. ALL OTHERS NEED NOT REPLY...
private pm`s or call me I open to proceed with this .. WITH HELP


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

That is a great idea!

I'm keeping y eyes open on this one.


----------



## doc2931 (Feb 9, 2010)

The OAA Board of Directors has decided to begin a new program to help fund ALL the OAA Travel Teams, currently these teams are funded by membership income and earnings from OAA Championship Events. The new program will begin with money that is earned through advertising on the OAA Website (Banner Ads) and will support the OAA Teams going to AC Nationals (3D, Target and Field), Canada Winter Games and Ontario Summer Games therefore ensuring that we are sending full teams to these events. Events such as AC Nationals, Ontario Summer Games and Canada Winter Games are vital that we attend because our attendance at these events has a direct and very dramatic effect on what our base grant funding from the government will be in the future and we do rely on this money for the OAA to function.

We will be looking at ways to also expand on this and if we can look at sending teams to other events such as 3D Worlds, US Field Target Nationals or Arizona Cup, then this would be a great opportunity for our teams to attend.

If this new program works and we find that the mandatory events are being funded then we can look at sending teams to other events and expand where our Ontario teams are competing. But I will say now that teams will be funded equally and new events will be looked at for their importance to development of our shooters in Ontario and how they can help maintain and grow our government funding.

These ads can be for our corporate members advertising their business, clubs and/or members promoting and advertising their specific tournaments.

The advertising rates for the website will be posted on the OAA Website and the OAA Facebook Group Page in the very near future, if you are interested in taking part please contact me anytime [email protected] and I can provide all the information you need. Some information regarding ad sizes and traffic can be found at https://www.oaa-archery.on.ca/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=2&Itemid=3


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

shakyshot said:


> When does he NOT have something to say??


Keep talking Puppet boy! That hand must be starting to hurt ...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

what is the oaa projections of funding help as it is spread through out all archery venues...?????And I have to ask why would this not have been mentioned or was it on oaa site...since we have the age of tech and as members we submitted our e-mail addresses on per our membership reg maybe $ break down could be pro rated as per membership venue preferance.... I have not seen results yet any where ...Just asking????


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> stash and fifi hoped you`d get on board but no pm`s from you guys who have the contacts and the know from previous years..


Excuse me, but did you get* nothing* of what I was posting about? We _*have*_ no contacts and know-how. If we did, this would have been done decades ago.


----------

